# Paypal nightmare



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright folks

About 6 weeks ago I purchased a set of wheel nuts from ebay costing in total £20. Unfortunately a direct debit came out of my account meaning I had around £19 left, so the paypal transaction failed which put my paypal into -£20 negative balance.

Since then I've tried 3 times to 'resolve my negative balance' however I constantly get emails from paypal telling me I haven't enough funds in my account, when I do. 

Has anyone any ideas? It's really annoying me as it's restricting me from making eBay purchases or just using paypal in general.

Alan


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

you tried an email or calling them??


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe i got this wrong but..

If the payment failed, why are you -20, that would mean they took the 19 and then another 20??

Even if your paypal balance was 0, why -20, your money went somewhere?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Maybe i got this wrong but..
> 
> If the payment failed, why are you -20, that would mean they took the 19 and then another 20??
> 
> Even if your paypal balance was 0, why -20, your money went somewhere?


They never took the £19, my paypal balance went into -£20. My bank balance remained the same.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

can you not transfer £20 to your paypal account?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

So paypal made the payment but didn't take it from your bank, I've never had that, pay-pal always says you don't have the funds available.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cobra said:


> can you not transfer £20 to your paypal account?


That's what I'm trying to do, and I have well over £20 in my bank account but every time I try it says I have insufficient funds.



carbonangel said:


> So paypal made the payment but didn't take it from your bank, I've never had that, pay-pal always says you don't have the funds available.


Yup. I thought the same.


----------



## duffer2349 (Apr 17, 2012)

It still doesn't add up though. If you had a £19 credit balance on your account after the direct debit payment was made and you now have a £20 debit balance then that means £39 has gone out of your account AFTER the direct debit went out. Check your recent transactions to see where your money has gone.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No.

I had £19 in my RBS account. I had £0 in my Paypal account. I purchased an item for £20.

Because I only had £19 in my RBS account, paypal didn't take any money from my RBS account, they just put my paypal account into -£20.

I am trying to transfer £20 into my paypal to resolve it however it keeps telling me I have insufficient funds when I don't.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like the paypal system may be stuck in a loop of some sort if it still thinks you have no money in the bank!??!

Have you double checked you are trying to give it funds, and not take more out 

I would just try and deal with them via email or something, seems very odd for them to pay something and not take the money from you....

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup I thought so too C. I never knew you could go into a negative balance with paypal. For all they know, I could just cancel my bank account and sod off without paying the £20 

Thankfully I'm soft.


----------



## duffer2349 (Apr 17, 2012)

alan_mcc said:


> No.
> 
> I had £19 in my RBS account. I had £0 in my Paypal account. I purchased an item for £20.
> 
> ...


Aaah - sorry, I misunderstood. Have you tried making a payment into your Paypal account from a different bank account? Can your Other Half or a friend transfer money from their bank account into your Paypal account (they can choose the option of 'I'm paying friends or family'). If that works you could then give them the £20 back in cash.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you phoned them?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

duffer2349 said:


> Aaah - sorry, I misunderstood. Have you tried making a payment into your Paypal account from a different bank account? Can your Other Half or a friend transfer money from their bank account into your Paypal account (they can choose the option of 'I'm paying friends or family'). If that works you could then give them the £20 back in cash.


Unfortunately there's now a charge for the 'gift' option aswell otherwise I'd do that.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Have you phoned them?


I'll do that just now.


----------



## duffer2349 (Apr 17, 2012)

alan_mcc said:


> Unfortunately there's now a charge for the 'gift' option aswell otherwise I'd do that.


Ooooh, the robbing little tinkers!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Update

Phoned paypal yesterday, they said that every time they've attempted to take the payment out of my RBS account there has been insufficient funds. Which is not true.

And just recieved a letter from a debt collection company today..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, so I'm gonna pay the debt company £20 via online banking transfer.. but then will my paypal balance resume to £0?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Update
> 
> Phoned paypal yesterday, they said that every time they've attempted to take the payment out of my RBS account there has been insufficient funds. Which is not true.
> 
> And just recieved a letter from a debt collection company today..


Debt collection, What's going on, stand your ground with these people, make them understand the truth what's going on :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I phoned Paypal again, firstly they refused to speak as it's been passed onto the debt company.. I eventually got to speak to someone and she assured me once I've paid the debt company my paypal balance will be resolved

Unfortunately the debt company closed at 1pm today and I can't resolve it until Monday... oh well. It's as if they don't want my bloody money.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

a collection company? even before paypal tried to contact you?
this is madness? I would of thought paypal would have sent an e-mail to email to you first?

I would be e-mailing paypal to ask for further explanation

I assume it won't have any adverse effect on your credit rating?

anyhow hope you get it sorted!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, paypal haven't attempted to contact me, just sent various automated emails about there being insufficient funds in my account.

I phoned them but the woman couldn't tell me much (nor could she speak great english tbh). I didn't realise I had a credit rating. I'm only 18 and have only had a bank account for 2 years. :lol:

The collection company are called iQor Recovery Services or something.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Phoned iQor first thing this morning and sorted it. £20 somehow became £22.50.... oh well it's sorted now!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Phoned iQor first thing this morning and sorted it. £20 somehow became £22.50.... oh well it's sorted now!


Once the debt has been passed onto a recovery company they start charging fees.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Yup, *paypal haven't attempted to contact me, just sent various automated emails* about there being insufficient funds in my account.




Glad it's sorted now.

Don't worry - negligible to no effect on your credit rating.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Once the debt has been passed onto a recovery company they start charging fees.


Thought as much.



Bero said:


> Glad it's sorted now.
> 
> Don't worry - negligible to no effect on your credit rating.


Paypal is now sat at -£20.49, god knows. Hopefully it'll update itself back to £0 in the next week or so or I'm just gonna cancel it and give up.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Zero effect on your credit rating as you don't have a credit agreement with paypal. They rely on the same scare tactics as private parking companies, and legally when you details are passed on to the debt collection agency your debt is repaid.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

So technically I didn't have to pay the debt company, just let their balliffs come hundreds of miles to deepest darkest scotland?

Gutted..


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> So technically I didn't have to pay the debt company, just let their balliffs come hundreds of miles to deepest darkest scotland?
> 
> Gutted..


At which point you send them south again as bailiffs have no legal rights in scotland. Any seizures have to be by court order and carried out by sheriffs officers. Otherwise its theft.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah well, it's paid now but paypal still haven't resolved my balance.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

can't believe paypal still haven't sorted this - hope is resolved v. soon for you


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd get onto paypal and threaten to take them to the small claims court / fsa to recover your losses as you tried everything reasonably possible to sort the issue (you never know they might refund you):devil:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"I asc-sure you Mr McConachie, de balance will be wesolved wivin 5 working days"



As of today


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

FFS, thats terrible. Only ever had one issue with PP and that was they limited my account for trying to pay my subs to a car club im in. Phoned them, spoke to someone in the UK and it was sorted pretty much there and then.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye it's crap. I don't understand how the negative balance has went up by 43p either. Gonna phone them and go off my nut tomorrow.


----------

